# Kernel 3.5.0 gone from kernel.org page???

## wrc1944

Just went to http://www.kernel.org/ and the 3.5.0 (released 2012-07-21) mainline kernel has disappeared.    :Surprised: 

Does this mean that there will be no further 3.5.x updates, and it's essentially EOL? 

I'm currently running 3.5.0 on four Gentoo installs with no issues, so this is quite curious.  

Are their major issues with 3.5.0 that I'm just not running into on my systems?

The tarball is still in the kernel.org mirror repos, and Gentoo still has the 3.5.0 ebuilds in portage.

Here's the current kerne.org web page list (as of 8-4-2012)

 *Quote:*   

> mainline: 	3.6-rc1 	2012-08-02 	
> 
> stable: 	3.4.7 	2012-07-29
> 
> stable: 	3.3.8 (EOL) 2012-06-01
> ...

 

----------

## bjlockie

Maybe it's been relegated to ftp.

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/

----------

## wrc1944

Nope. It's also on the http mirrors, too:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.x/

It's just listed as linux-3.5.tar.bz2, but the source makefile sublevel= line confirms "3.5.0," and when compiled the kernel is of course by default named 3.5.0.

A few days ago I'm sure 3.5.0 was on the main kernel.org page, because I downloaded the tarball and installed it, or else I'm going crazy.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hu

I suspect that this is just a quirk of the display page.  The label "mainline" is probably reserved for whatever Linus published most recently, so that moved ahead to the 3.6-rcX series.  The labels "stable" are probably used only for 3.x.y kernels released by stable kernel maintainers.  Since no one has released a 3.5.1 yet, there is no 3.5.y line.  If I am right, the situation will correct itself when 3.5.1 comes out.  If 3.5.1 is not out soon, that could be interpreted to mean no one found serious bugs to justify an expedited release, in which case it will appear once the 3.6-rcX series gets far enough along that people start fixing old lower severity bugs.

----------

## pidsley

 *wrc1944 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A few days ago I'm sure 3.5.0 was on the main kernel.org page, because I downloaded the tarball and installed it, or else I'm going crazy.  

 

You're not crazy; I also downloaded it, built it, and I'm running it on two machines. 

I think Hu is probably right that it's just a problem with the web page.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> I think Hu is probably right that it's just a problem with the web page.

 

This has happened for a the last few releases when _rc1 appears the previous release disappears from the web page temporarily.

----------

